# Thoughts on American Racing Headers



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Wondering if any of you are running American Racing Headers and what your thoughts might be? I checked thier site and did not see much data. My local tuner has recommended them, but I wanted to get some "real world" feedback. I am currently running stock with LM1 exhaust.
Thanks for the feedback...


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*ARH headers*

I am not using ARH headers . But when it comes to headers just remember a few things. Most people are using 1 3/4 in equal length tubes with the same size collectors, 3 in or slightly larger. What I mean by this is all headers are basicly the same in size and HP gains. Your butt will NOT feel the difference in power between a $1,200.00 dollar set of KOOKs or a $400.00 dollar set of Pacesetters . So buy what you want. They all come with the same basic warranty and you will never know what you have for headers just from driving around. Get what you can afford and be happy with it. With ANY set of headers you can expect about a 20 HP gain no matter which set you pick. Over the years I have had HOOKERs, ARH, STAINLESS WORKS & PACESETTERS. All are quality systems. The ones for the GTO no matter WHO makes them are all shaped the same way. If they were shaped differently they would not fit in the car correctly.

:seeya


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I am not using ARH headers . But when it comes to headers just remember a few things. Most people are using 1 3/4 in equal length tubes with the same size collectors, 3 in or slightly larger. What I mean by this is all headers are basicly the same in size and HP gains. Your butt will NOT feel the difference in power between a $1,200.00 dollar set of KOOKs or a $400.00 dollar set of Pacesetters . So buy what you want. They all come with the same basic warranty and you will never know what you have for headers just from driving around. Get what you can afford and be happy with it. With ANY set of headers you can expect about a 20 HP gain no matter which set you pick. Over the years I have had HOOKERs, ARH, STAINLESS WORKS & PACESETTERS. All are quality systems. The ones for the GTO no matter WHO makes them are all shaped the same way. If they were shaped differently they would not fit in the car correctly.
> 
> :seeya


Thanks Buddy... Ordered SLP's for X-Mas...


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Arh Headers*



PDQ GTO said:


> Thanks Buddy... Ordered SLP's for X-Mas...


GOOD FOR YOU. They are a good system :cool

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

I have the ARH headers and am very happy with them. I disaree with the post about no difference in headers though. If you are going to Mod heavily I would recommend the ARH or kooks 1 7/8 in. JMHO


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*ARH headers*



talspa said:


> I have the ARH headers and am very happy with them. I disaree with the post about no difference in headers though. If you are going to Mod heavily I would recommend the ARH or kooks 1 7/8 in. JMHO


ALL headers are basicly the same, none has a big advantage over another. About a 20 HP increase is the norm. You can get them in different types of finishes such as coated, painted and so on. If you have several mods and race at the track then go with 1 7/8 in. But if most of your driving is on the street, the 1 3/4 are fine and like I said before, your butt won't feel the difference between a $1,200.00 set of KOOKS, $1,000.00 set of Stainless Works or a $500.00 set of Pacesetters. Just get what you want. I would not have to think twice about putting anyone of these in my car. :cool


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

LOWET said:


> ALL headers are basicly the same, none has a big advantage over another. About a 20 HP increase is the norm. You can get them in different types of finishes such as coated, painted and so on. If you have several mods and race at the track then go with 1 7/8 in. But if most of your driving is on the street, the 1 3/4 are fine and like I said before, your butt won't feel the difference between a $1,200.00 set of KOOKS, $1,000.00 set of Stainless Works or a $500.00 set of Pacesetters. Just get what you want. I would not have to think twice about putting anyone of these in my car. :cool


 For the most part I would agree with you, but you do get what you pay for and the premium brands have equal length tubes and the arh have a merge spike also.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*arh headers*



talspa said:


> For the most part I would agree with you, but you do get what you pay for and the premium brands have equal length tubes and the arh have a merge spike also.


KOOK, ARH, Stainless works, SLP. Pacesetters, JBA are all premium brands and will deliver just about the same HP. All of them strive for equal length tubes and all deliver a quality product. In other words, no matter which one you buy , you will end up with a quality product and something to be proud of. Owners of KOOKs, ARH and other brands will ALWAYS say theirs is the best , but the BOTTOM LINE is they are ALL GOOD and will do what they were designed to do. Let exhaust gasses exit your motor quickly and as evenly as possible. NONE of the systems are perfect. If you want perfection , you will have to pay for a custom made set designed for you motors applications and mods. KOOKS, ARH, S.W, Pacesetters and so on are just a generic brand designed to fit the GTO or what ever other car they are going in. Plus their claim of HP gains are nothing more then a educated guess, not everyone will get the same gain


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for all of the feedback folks. Decided on the SLP's to go along with the LMI I already have...:cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Slp*



PDQ GTO said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback folks. Decided on the SLP's to go along with the LMI I already have...:cheers


GOOD LUCK, you have purchased a quality system and you will be happy with them.


----------

